# jdbc-Verbundung unter Windows zur Postgresql DB sehr langsam



## ZZHAT (30. Aug 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Anwendung, die ich unter Linux und Windows laufen lassen möchte.
Unter Linux funktioniert die Verbindung einwandfrei und Zeitnah.
Starte ich die Anwendung unter Windows, vergehen schon mal gut 10 bis 20sec. bis die einzelnen DB-Abfragen abgearbeitet sind.
Hat schon mal jemand sowas gehabt?
Ich weiss mir da erlich gesagt kein Rat, was ich darn ändern soll.
Vielleicht weiss jemand von euch Rat!?

Ich verwende den Treiber:
postgresql-8.0-312.jdbc3.jar

von http://jdbc.postgresql.org/

Viele Grüße
ZZHAT


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Aug 2005)

kann so eigentlich nicht sein

läuft die DB auf einem eigenen Host?

log mal mit, was dauert so lange: das ausführen der DB-Abfragen? oder das "Connect"?

Netzwerk in Ordnung?


----------



## ZZHAT (30. Aug 2005)

DB leuft auf eigenständigem Linux-Server
Das Netzwerk ist in Ordnung..
Mein Linux-Client hat keine Probleme bei der Verbindung.
Mit meinem Windows-Client komme ich mit pg3admin ohne großer Zeitverzögerung auf die DB.
Es leuft ganz normal.

Es harkt bei der Connection. Hier verbreuchtbraucht das Programm die ganze Zeit.
DriverManager.getConnection ( Url, User, Password);

Nur was kann ich darn machen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Aug 2005)

poste mal den code?

verwendest du nur eine Connection oder besorgst du dir für jeden befehl eine neue?

ggf. würde ich mal die Logfiles bei Postgres anschauen, irgendwas ist auf jeden fall fehlkonfiguriert, die frage ist halt was...


----------

